# Need help connecting Sony HC-CT260 to get TV sound



## JoePop (Apr 1, 2013)

I just got a Sony HC CT260 soundbar and wireless subwoofer. It has optical, coaxial and analog audio inputs. I am not getting TV sound. How do I hook up my Panasonic Blu Ray player and my Dish TV satellite box to get TV and movie sound from the Sony system? Should I connect them direct to the soundbar and just bypass the TV? 

:rubeyes:My TV is an older Vizio flat screen. We are planning to upgrade the TV in the near future. What type of audio in/out should I look for on a new tv? Thanks -- I am totally new with any type of home theater system.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

How do you have it all hooked up now? My guess would be that you would hook the TV's audio out to one of the digital inputs on the Sony system and then hook the Blu-ray player's audio out to the other digital input. 

If you're going to continue to use this sound system, you'd need a TV that has either an optical or digital coax output.

Hope that helps!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Most TVs do not have the digital output enabled as the default setting so in the TV menu set the audio parameters appropriately and connect to soundbar with the desired output.
TVs normally do not pass multichannel sound from an external source through the digital output so you will need to connect each device directly to the soundbar if you want it to process the multichannel audio.


----------

